# changing car radio



## eddyjack (May 5, 2011)

my daughter has a renault megane 64reg and wants to change the radio cassette player with a silvercrest cd player model number KH2377 i have the tools to take radio out is it a straight swap or will i need anything extra her radio has steering wheel mounted controls any help would be much appreciated


----------

